# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  إلى  فـــادي .... تهنئة خاصة بعيد الميلاد المجيد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أخي العزيز / فــــادي 

أحد طلابي في الفرقة الأولى شعبة إنجليزي بكلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

أكتب لك تهنئة من القلب بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد

فكل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وجميع الأخوة الأقباط في مصر بألف خير 

 :T W (4):

----------


## fadyeshak

تهنئة حضرتك أدخلت البهجة الي قلوبنا و اعطيتنا دفعة للأمام .
اشكر حضرتك جدااااا يا دكتورة علي تهنئتك الرقيقة و انشاء الله نكون عند حسن ظن حضرتك.

طالب يكن لحضرتك كل الأحترام و التقدير .

----------


## hazem mohamed

كل عام وأنت بخير يا أستاذ فادي 

 :5529:

----------


## smsma

كل الاحترام والتقدير للدكتورة العزيزة شيماء

وكل عام وانت بخير يافادي

----------

